# Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

I would say you have an excellent chance but you will likely need lots of 
persistence. I find that when dealing with paperwork issues it is easiest 
to give the answers they want to hear. For instance, when asked how many 
CCs say 400, if they question that answer say that your electric motor is 
equivalent to a 400cc motorcycle engine.

When I took the skills test for my motorcycle license on my EM they asked me 
the cc question which determines parameters for some of the different 
obstacles. I answered 250cc, since that is what the bike started out as, 
and they went straight to the next step without question. I only offered 
one piece of voluntary information. Since you get a heavy deduction for 
stalling, I pointed out that my motorcycle was incapable of stalling. I 
mentioned that if you don't hear any sound from the motor it is because you 
are not supposed to.

damon
>>From: "Mark Eidson" <[email protected]>
>>Reply-To: ElectricMotorcycles <[email protected]>
>>To: ElectricMotorcycles <[email protected]>
>>Subject: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes
>>Date: Wed, 1 Aug 2007 10:17:40 -0700
>>
>>So I take my bike (
>>http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/preview.php?vid=1231 ) down to the
>>local ADOT Level II inspection station to get a VIN number and
>>title........the first guy looked really concerned and asked how many
>>cc's. I explained that it was a 13 HP electric motor. He said that
>>that was not enough for highway use. I explained that it would go
>>over 65 MPH. He said I don't think we can do this and went to get his
>>sargent, who came out with a camera aand took a bunch of pictures and
>>said that they could not inspect it and would send th pictures
>>"upstairs" for review. They would get back to me in 2-3 weeks. Since
>>this bike was built from scratch and does not have a VIN number what
>>do you think my chances are for getting a title? me
>>
>
>_________________________________________________________________
>Don't get caught with egg on your face. Play Chicktionary!* 
>http://club.live.com/chicktionary.aspx?icid=chick_hotmailtextlink2
>
>

_________________________________________________________________
http://liveearth.msn.com


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

Maybe Jim Husted would measure the displacement of a motor armature the size of your's and you could validly say that the little moving part that goes around inside displaces xxx CC's ;-)

----- Original Message -----
From: "Obrien, Haskell W." <[email protected]>
Date: Wednesday, August 1, 2007 11:28 am
Subject: RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes
To: [email protected]

> You might prefer to say something like 'It's electric, but It's 
> equivalent to a xx cc gas motor.'


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*



> MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> > I don't know if Arizona (I found that out from your EVAlbum page ;-)
> > has an IM program. My IM coordinator who is the point man in our
> > state for keeping the air clean from automobiles was more than happy
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

Hmmm... I don't actually know what the IM stands for, but the test that AZ cars have to pass is called the IM240. Actually, I think that the IM240 has been replaced by the next generation IM test. Maybe it's called the IM240.1  Anyway, the test is one where the car goes on a dynomometer and has to accelerate, climb simulated hills, decelerate, maintain speed etc. It is supposed to simulate real world driving conditions. 

Brian




> ---- Greg Owen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

One more thing, if you live in Phoenix, and you are going to try to get registration for something weird like a 400cc MC that has been converted to electric [or a Mazda Rx4 :-O ] and you plan on going through the normal emissions rigamaroll, here is what you do. Go to any emissions test station. Then when they give you crap and fail you because they don't know what they're doing, go down to the waiver station on 40th street south of the 202. Those guys will know what they're doing and they will either pass you, or they will tell you where to go (so to speak  ) This is what I have to do with my Rx4 every year. Only, I add alcohol to the tank first. haha

Brian




> ---- Greg Owen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

I am referring to to State Vehicle "Inspection and Maintenance" programs. Usually it is for the purpose of maintaining functioning air quality control systems of vehicles. Some places also refer to them as Emission Tests.

For example outrstate lets auto shops perform the "I/M" inspection which is the visual and the exhaust emissions sample testing. http://www.state.ak.us/dmv/reg/vendors.htm Usually a state "Air Quality Coordinator" or somesuch will be in charge of this program.

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

----- Original Message -----
From: Greg Owen <[email protected]>
Date: Wednesday, August 1, 2007 11:40 am
Subject: Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes
To: [email protected]



> > MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> > > I don't know if Arizona (I found that out from your EVAlbum page
> > ;-)
> > > has an IM program. My IM coordinator who is the point man in our
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*



> Brian Jackson wrote:
> > Hmmm... I don't actually know what the IM stands for, but the test
> > that AZ cars have to pass is called the IM240.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

Thats exactly it...My state even gives you the directory to those shops. Now we know who pays the protection money to the state :-O

http://www.state.ak.us/dmv/reg/vendors.htm



> > Greg Owen wrote:
> ....<snip a bit>
> > generally provides a way for mechanics to drum up business ("Oooh,
> > hey,your front end is a little loose there. But we can fix that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*



> --- MIKE WILLMON <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Maybe Jim Husted would measure the displacement of a
> > motor armature the size of your's and you could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

But why not?? What if they need to move super heavy loads, or get around their warehouse faster. 
Maybe they'll be asking you to cludge in a Ford 9" into their favorite warehouse lifter.....

too funny....



> > Jim Husted wrote:
> > <snip a bit>
> > Besides, I'm going to be busy enough here informing
> > the public that forklifts don't use Siamese 8 motors,
> > LMAO!


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

In California, there are rules about motorcycles and motor-driven bikes using the freeways. I think they use horsepower as the deciding factor.


David C. Wilker Jr.
USAF (RET)



> ---- MIKE WILLMON <[email protected]> wrote:
> Maybe Jim Husted would measure the displacement of a motor armature the size of your's and you could validly say that the little moving part that goes around inside displaces xxx CC's ;-)
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

You could tell them, it a one cylinder motor, with a displacement of the 
inside diameter divided by 2 and square times 3.14 times the stroke. The 
stroke being one turn of the armature.

For my 11.5 inch GE motor that has a 10 inch ID by 18 inch stroke is 
calculated by:

Pi x radius square times the length or

3.14 x 5 x 5 x 18 = 1413 cu.ins.


Or you could take just the volume of the inside of the motor which would be 
for me is:

3.14 x 5 x 5 x 16 inch long = 1256 cu.ins.

Now lets say you have 400 volts of batteries that can deliver 2000 amps 
through a 2000 amp controller, now the hp would be:

(400 x 2000)/746 = 1072 HP

A motor half the size with a battery pack of 1/2 the power might get you 
over 500 hp.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Husted" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, August 01, 2007 2:30 PM
Subject: RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes


>


> > --- MIKE WILLMON <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Maybe Jim Husted would measure the displacement of a
> > > motor armature the size of your's and you could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*



> Mark Eidson wrote:
> 
> > If I use the formula someone suggested earlier it has a 72V x 1000A x
> > 1.341 = 96.5HP. I guess that will be enough for highway use........
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*

that is in line with NM registration, i was unable to
select zero cylinders, so i have 1 cylinder electric
motorcycle



> --- Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You could tell them, it a one cylinder motor, with a
> > displacement of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*



> Mark Eidson wrote:
> 
> > I just need to convice them that the vehicle is capable of high way
> > speeds. What speed will the 13 HP continuous rating sustain on a bike
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [ElectricMotorcycles] Inspection Woes*


----------

